# Canning Bargains



## CalicoKatie (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been a member of this site for a few years but I've mostly been a lurker. I do like to pass along a good bargain when I see one and I've found a couple.

Walmart had a 14 qt. roaster oven on sale for $17.00 and they've now lowered it to $14.88. They must be trying to clear these out so there's no telling how long they'll have them.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Oster-24-Pound-Turkey-Roaster-Oven-White/39082969

I ordered one and haven't cooked in it yet but here is my initial review. This is a stripped down model with no bells or whistles. It doesn't have an on/off switch so you just turn the temperature dial down to Min then plug it in and set it on the temp you want. The highest temp is 450 degrees. When you're through cooking, turn it back to Min and unplug.

It also doesn't have a removable roaster pan. Since the cook base is not immersible, that means you'll need to set it on the counter and add some water and soap to wash it out, pour out and repeat to rinse. That's the same way I have to wash out all my biggest pots and pans already so it doesn't matter to me.

It does have a removable roasting/baking rack to set your meat or baking pan on so it doesn't touch the bottom. I'll put my meat in a disposable aluminum foil pan and set it on the baking rack. Easier clean up that way. The interior looks like the standard baked on enamel finish. After I ordered it I was reading some of the questions and someone mentioned that the inside had a Teflon type finish but that isn't correct. Over time, using metal spoons will scratch the finish so I'm going to use only plastic or wood utensils.

The 14 qt. size is exactly what I wanted. For the price of a cheap crockpot, I have an appliance for cooking big batches of fruit butter, soup, etc. It will really free up space on top of my stove and I can also use it to keep my jars in hot water until I'm ready for them. The only other thing I can think of to add is that it's made in China. Yeah, I'd never have guessed it either.

The other bargain I've noticed is at Big Lots. Ball jars are getting higher and higher but Big Lots has the wide mouth Ball pints for $10 a case and the wide mouth quarts for $11 a case. If you watch for a money off coupon, you can get a good deal on the jars. They also carry the Golden Harvest brand.

http://www.biglots.com/c/for-the-home/kitchen/tabletop-drinkware

Hope this helps somebody out.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm glad you are pleased with your purchase. I don't care to let anything from China next to my food but keep them coming. 

Sam's also has a good price on Ball jars right now.

You have been here for quit a while but this is my first chance to say, Welcome! Please don't wait another four years to post.


----------

